# Search Engine Optimisation (Link Builing)



## Peppered Eggs (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Im not going to type my URL in case i get in trouble.

But im looking for a fourm that i can give advice with regards to
Virtulisation, PC Repair, all types of IT Basicly 

But a fourm that will allow my URL to be displayed (Link Building in effect)

I have just joined this fourm and attempted to dispell little nuggets of info.

One fourm i have seen is the seo round table.

Im looking to improve my page rank, and wanted some advice 

david


----------

